# need help translating french pastries into English!!



## onigiri (Jun 7, 2006)

Hellot to all!!

I am trying to translate some names of French pastries and breads into english. Can anyone help me? I have looked online, in dictionaries, to no avail:

Pistolet
Baguette à l'ancienne coupé
Flute boucheron
Boule à l'ancienne
Pave campagne
petit pave
Pain campagne
Multigrain bread
Pain fusette
Pain aux fruits

I would be so greatful if someone could steer me in the right direction!!

thank you and happy baking!

onigiri


----------



## auzzi (Dec 13, 2004)

Google <name, bread> and most will come up

google image <name> or part of the name and some will come up...

Pistolet : stick wholemeal or white bread OR wholemeal or white bread stick

Baguette à l'ancienne coupé: sourdough baguette {coupé means either a link or cutting something short}

Flute boucheron ????

Boule à l'ancienne: a large round loaf of white bread made the "old" way prob. sourdough

Pave campagne: a home-style or country large loaf, traditionally made with natural yeasts (sourdough), and sometimes a mixture of flours made in a flattish, rectangular shape

petit pave: a small bread roll of the manner destribed aboves 
Do a google-image search for <pave bread> to see the product

Pain campagne: a home-style or country large loaf, traditionally made with natural yeasts (sourdough), and sometimes a mixture of flours

Multigrain bread: A hearty full-flavored breadmade with grains and seeds: cracked wheat, barley, corn millet, oats, rye, triticate, brown rice, soya, and flax seed.

Pain fusette: for photos of Pain multicereales [multigrain bread] pain fusette
http://www.goldenforce.nl/images/pro...nse_broden.pdf

Pain aux fruits: light yeasted bread full of fruit similar to stollen


----------

